# Dog park or no?



## lexiz (Dec 30, 2016)

How many of you guys take your poodles or other dogs to the dog park? Why or why not?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't trust other dog or more to the point their owners with my girls, it is a one size park and my girls are toys.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I do not use dog parks, mostly because most of the people are not too dog savvy and let their dogs act like lunatics. I have worked very hard to keep my dogs friendly, well mannered, easy keepers around other dogs and such to take a chance on ruining them mentally or physically to want to run the risks.

Additionally my intact males are unwelcome.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I do not like dog parks because they are conducive to unstructured, overaroused play which can lead to a variety of problems.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I will only go to the dog park if it is nearly deserted. My standard poodle LOVES the dog park. You can just see the absolute JOY on his face at getting to say hi and play with new dogs, but I will rarely ever risk it and again, only if there are just a very small amount of dogs there. The reasoning is because of other dog's behavior. Even when I went last time with very few dogs there someone brought their, maybe not full out aggressive but certainly extreme rude dog. I held my dog till they were on the far end of the park. I don't know what I'm going to do when the vacant lot behind my house is no longer a vacant lot. My back yard isn't big enough for a truly good play/run. There is an off leash area somewhat near me that you can rent for 15$ so I might have to do that a couple times a week.
I used to go to a utility corridor that's on my way home from work, but there are just too many burrs for my dog's show coat.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I go most days but only at times when it's quiet, like mysticrealm. I have a fairly small yard and there is nothing Rory loves more than playing fetch and sprinting around. In summer when it's light early we are usually there at 5:30. We mostly have it to ourselves but know the other dogs/owners who sometimes come and all have trustworthy dogs. 

There is a smaller dog park also nearby that we sometimes go to in the afternoons - because it is small and there is no separate small dog area it tends to be pretty quiet and at most there's one other dog. 

We also have the option to go to our dog club if there aren't classes on so there are some other options. Rory basically just ignores the other dogs (though tries to get owners to throw the ball for him) as he just loves fetch too much. He doesn't mind if someone takes his ball though, he will just follow them around til they drop it and then take it back to be thrown again.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

:deadhorse:

B.C. made product helps protect dogs | CTV News


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I am very divided about dog parks because I see both the benefits and all the problems other people have stated. I think it totally depends on the dog and how they react to poorly trained dogs and their owners. I would not bring small dogs to the park. I also had a previous dog with aggression issue that I never bring to the park. I brought Lucky to the park two weeks ago and he tends to avoid crowds and never gets in trouble. We use the secluded wooded area for short hikes. This dog park is almost 20 acres so you can always get away from others. I have one thing to add, the smaller the dog park, the more problem it causes: too many dogs, not enough room. Even the secluded dog parks can be problems because you never know who is gonna come in. I think it is a good idea for those who wants to take their dogs there but always know what you can get yourself into. Always vaccinate before you go and keep dogs away from drinking out of public water fountains.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Countryboy said:


> :deadhorse:
> 
> B.C. made product helps protect dogs | CTV News


This is a cool product. I think over $100 is very expensive but great to have for a peace of mind because dogs tend to go for the throat or neck. I've seen this several times in the dog park. Sometimes the play gets a bit rough and you wonder if it is not play anymore.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a minipoo. She is very friendly, loves playing with other dogs and not aggressive.

I took her to a dog park and she was chased by a Doberman Pinscher. Now she loves to chase and be chased, but this was different, this dog's prey drive took over and no one could call this dog off my dog. My dog was so scared that she wasn't listening or thinking, the only thing she could do is run which was the worst thing because the chase continued. This chase went on so long I was fearful that it would damage my dog just from the running. This was not a friendly chase game. Thankfully other people at the park helped me grab my dog - I was able to pick her up and the Doberman body slammed into me and continued to try to get at my dog - the other people pulled the dog off me. The Doberman owner didn't say anything to me - not an apology or offer to pay vet bills, nothing - she took her dog and left. Some of the people said she did look embarrassed but I was so stressed that I didn't notice anything except my dog. The other people in the park were horrified and tried to help me.

We left too, with several other people with their dogs on leashes. One of them was the wife of the head vet of the fancy smancy vet specialty hospital - and I'm glad she and my daughter were both there because they were dog savvy. They helped settle me down quickly and the other nice dogs all around my dog helped ease my dog down. Thankfully my dog was not left with any wounds. She was fine physically and mentally. She is not fearful of large dogs or Dobermans. But I won't risk this again. 

We go to a small dog social hour- it's a fund raiser by our local animal humane society. There are several women who supervise and leave their dogs at home. It is only for friendly, playful dogs. There are plenty of toys thrown around the room and while several dogs there are very attached to toys, because there are so many, it's not a problem. They have these social hours for teacup and large dogs too - but no bully dogs or aggressive dogs allowed. You have to show proof your dog is vaccinated.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have noticed several times when dogs misbehave, their owners don't apologize. I would apologize if my dog caused any distress or injure another dog. What is the reason for this? Liability? Or has the aggression and bad behavior happened before and they just don't care anymore?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> I have noticed several times when dogs misbehave, their owners don't apologize. I would apologize if my dog caused any distress or injure another dog. *What is the reason for this? Liability? Or has the aggression and bad behavior happened before and they just don't care anymore*?


Could be either. It's really annoying when it happens. 

I said "yes" to going to the dog park, but with certain conditions. Maizie and Frosty are dog park savvy, as am I. I take them when I know who will be there. If a strange dog comes in and I don't like its behavior or demeanor, I take my dogs out. My dogs can handle themselves with other dogs very well. Maizie was very timid when I first started taking her. I made some mistakes. I learned with her, and with Frosty, every experience has been great because I'm careful. Yes, accidents can happen to anyone, and I am aware of the risk. But my dogs absolutely love interacting with other dogs and people at this point. Maizie loves her human friends and Frosty tries to make new canine friends. I do not recommend the dog park for anyone who can't read dog body language, nor anyone who can't follow the rules.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

I don't do dog parks, mostly because of other people/other dogs - I'm reasonably confident in my ability to read dog body language well enough and Asaah is good with other dogs and large enough that I'm not worried about accidental injury....but some people are @$$holes and so are their dogs  You simply have no control at a dog park and I don't trust other people enough. I personally don't think the benefits outweigh the risks. I have my own yard and I have other friendly and well-behaved dogs that my dog can play with. That's how I did puppy socialization and it worked well for me. I might feel differently if I lived in an apartment and didn't have a place for my dog to run though, and I'm sure some dog parks are better than others. There is one in Fort Wayne that requires a pass to enter, and you have to provide proof of vaccinations and spay/neuter by 1 year and pay a fee yearly to use it. I feel like that might weed out some irresponsible owners...although that also means I'd not be welcome because I don't spay/neuter before a year old and don't vaccinate for anything but rabies beyond the puppy shots.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I also don't do dog parks. I tried to when Molly was a youngster, but every single time a pit or bully type dog seemed to think she was 'prey' and Molly would be terrified, so after the 3rd try I quit! I have loads of dog parks around me but I just won't take the risk........we have an over abundance of pits at Dog Parks here!!
I do have a small neighborhood park where people bring their dogs to play off leash (even though it is not allowed) but the people that go there all are neighbors and they use the park for training more than 'free play'..........I took Molly there a few times and rather than join in, she stands off to the side..... there's a woman who puts her BCs through their paces there almost everyday! The dogs I've seen there so far off are very well trained! So although it's not a Dog Park per se, it affords some socialization and exposure to other dogs!
Molly has very good dog instincts and when she feels a strange dog might not be friendly she comes and sits at my feet on the scooter!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I totally understand the appeal for some people in some circumstances. For some, it's the only place their dog can have some space and some fun. Most of the time everything goes super well. Some parks are very nice and large and it all works out. But there are those horror stories too.

Skylar, When I had my Doberman, I never took him to a dog park. But that dog _LOVED_ little dogs. He had some Dachshund friends...2 in Idaho and two from here that I met from another forum, a meet-up. FUN. We watched the dogs very carefully at first to make sure everything was okay. And he also was best buddies with a little toy Poodle/Bishon mix. Totally great with the little ones since he was raised with little dogs. But he was not crazy about big dogs. I never took him to a dog park. But we had wilderness to hike in there. I don't think in general, a Doberman belongs in a dog park. They can have a tendency toward dog aggression or reactivity. Mine was pretty reactive with the big dogs but never in class. lol. Go figure. Class was time to work and work he did...never mind anything else going on. 

Anyhow, for me, for one thing, my dogs now are very small and fragile. So I'd never take them to a dog park or let them play with dogs they're not use to. My son's dog is pretty big...she's about 60 lbs. But she lived with me with the Chihuahuas and knows how to be careful and has a darling temperament. So, only selected dogs do they play with and in fact, we really don't know many. And they have _each other_ for friends. Across my road is a big, huge field that they can run in and occasionally we go to a regular park or someplace novel for them. They typically need to be on a leash except in rare situations when no one is around. 

I find that my dogs prefer humans over other dogs anyhow. So, besides all those kinds of reasons, I also just plain can't predict what another dog will do or what the owners will do when I don't know them. And for me, that's scary, especially with these tiny dogs. But I do get the attractiveness of them for some people and in specific situations.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

To an extent, yes, so I can't answer the poll. We rarely visit the closest one to us, mostly due to my failings as Oliver enjoys it most times. I do have to watch carefully and make sure to guide him away from where the large dogs are playing. He's really quite good there and enjoys it very much. Just I have to watch for potential bad situations. By the way, one of those is a Poodle/Labrador mix who is kept clipped in a Continental, but who is allowed to jump up on park attendees at will and who is quite heavy. She has nearly knocked me over a few times. I do not care for this dog or her owner, who seems to like to pretend he has an actual Poodle.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I think with this Doberman it was strictly the prey drive, plain and simple - not a mean dog but just Mother Nature kicked in and took over. There were plenty of other small dogs around her size in the park that - but Babykins was playing chase and be chased and she was fast - and just set off the drive so what started as friendly game ended up badly. 

Babykins loves to play with other dogs - but I'm more selective after this bad experience. I'm not savvy so I have to choose the dogs and location more carefully than those who can read the dogs and make a decision to leave early on.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

For years, I took my Brigett to the dog park and she absolutely loved it. It was always a positive experience and we met very nice dogs and their owners. As she got older, though, we stopped going.

Then, when I got my Bentley, I decided to start taking him. He was five months old the first time I took him. We were in the enclosure only seconds, and a pit bull took after him, tackled him, and started going for his throat. My mom and I jumped on the pit bull and started beating and biting (yes, I know that's not smart) the bully. Eventually, the pit tried to get a better grip on Bentley's neck, and in that moment when he tried to adjust his bite, we were able to pull him off of Bentley. To make matters worse, the owner refused to take responsibility and blamed it on Bentley! She tried to flee the scene and wouldn't provide proof of a rabies vaccine. So, I called the cops on her and read off her license plate to the 911 operator as she drove away. She was pulled over a few minutes later and was ticketed. 

So, after that experience, we do not go to the dog parks anymore. A few months after that, I moved to a new house with a large fenced back yard so dog parks are no longer necessary. And, I got a second spoo, so they can play together and I don't have to worry about not knowing the temperament of my dog's playmates.


----------



## lexiz (Dec 30, 2016)

RylieJames said:


> For years, I took my Brigett to the dog park and she absolutely loved it. It was always a positive experience and we met very nice dogs and their owners. As she got older, though, we stopped going.
> 
> Then, when I got my Bentley, I decided to start taking him. He was five months old the first time I took him. We were in the enclosure only seconds, and a pit bull took after him, tackled him, and started going for his throat. My mom and I jumped on the pit bull and started beating and biting (yes, I know that's not smart) the bully. Eventually, the pit tried to get a better grip on Bentley's neck, and in that moment when he tried to adjust his bite, we were able to pull him off of Bentley. To make matters worse, the owner refused to take responsibility and blamed it on Bentley! She tried to flee the scene and wouldn't provide proof of a rabies vaccine. So, I called the cops on her and read off her license plate to the 911 operator as she drove away. She was pulled over a few minutes later and was ticketed.
> 
> So, after that experience, we do not go to the dog parks anymore. A few months after that, I moved to a new house with a large fenced back yard so dog parks are no longer necessary. And, I got a second spoo, so they can play together and I don't have to worry about not knowing the temperament of my dog's playmates.


Oh my gosh. That sounds horrifying. :afraid: Something similar happened to my friend's dog!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I defiantly say No to dog parks. I don't trust other peoples dogs or their ability to control them! Let alone the possibility of disease they could be exposed to. The general public does not handle or care for their dogs the way I do and wont expose mine to such risks. I want (and need) my dogs to only have good and positive dog experiences and they will not get that at a dog park or at the mall near me that is known for being able to take your dogs too. I will not do it. I don't want them to have a traumatic experience and then have to worry and work so hard to try and bring them back to happy, confident dogs again. A few of our members have had such bad experiences with their dogs at dog parks I have never even considered trying one. Mine get plenty of socialization with good dogs at class/show/therapy work and with my friends dogs I have no need to even consider a dog park. 
And Molly's mom, we too have an incredible number of Pits and Pit mixes around here that the owners will tell you all day long that "they are the best dogs in the world, for everyone and everything!" and I say nope! no thank you not worth the risk to my gang.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

No dog parks for us. Too many variables between dogs, well intentioned but clue less people.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I 100% respect everyone who avoids dog parks. I just wanted to say that my dogs have been having much better interactions with their dog park friends than some of the jerk dogs in training class. Nasty dogs can show up anywhere. 

Here are a couple of my favorite days at the dog park:











Of course, running and playing in wide open spaces is also great!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Ahhh...I love those Zooey'smom, especially that last one. They're really having a great time! That's how dogs should get to play. You're lucky there were only a very few dogs at the parks and they were all getting along so well. I see the reason for taking risks when it's like _that_. Very low risk. Wonderfully entertaining videos and so heart warming to see animals so happy.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Ahhh...I love those Zooey'smom, especially that last one. They're really having a great time! That's how dogs should get to play. You're lucky there were only a very few dogs at the parks and they were all getting along so well. I see the reason for taking risks when it's like _that_. Very low risk. Wonderfully entertaining videos and so heart warming to see animals so happy.


I would love if my dog parks only had a couple other dogs. In slow times it probably has 10 dogs, in busy times I would guess upwards of 30 dogs, and it's not a big space.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

We have two dog parks in town. The larger one has an uncomfortable assortment of inattentive owners and very pushy bossy dogs.....and it is dirtier as they don't bother to pick up poo......the city even supplies bags....geeze.

The other dog park is smaller...never an errant poo in sight. Lovely attentive humans and so far I have not seen any agressive or pushy dogs here. Just a whole different dynamic in this one.

Poppy loves to run run run and run some more. She even beats the lone greyhound who comes pretty often. If we did not have the dog park there would be days where we would both be nuts from her energy level.

The neighbor dogs are either too old or too tiny for Poppy to play with and we live in a patio home with no fenced yard so this is pretty much our best bet for off leash exercise. 

She gets so excited when we pull into the parking lot and I am happy for her to have so much fun. If the group mix were to change and we were to get pushy agressive dogs in the park we would leave immediately. Poppy would be in mourning for her running buddies.

I do understand why others would choose to not use a dog park. My Iris absolutely HATED dog parks and would just be a frozen poodle statue standing in the corner, it was so uncomfortable for her. We only went twice in 14 years.


----------



## notquite (Nov 17, 2016)

Basically everyone else already summed up my thoughts and experiences! 

It really depends on who is at the dog park, what kind of dog park, and how big it is IMHO. The dog park I go to occasionally (it's been months since it's 45 mins away and the weather hasn't be good for it) has 2 sections: under 30 lbs and 30lbs plus. My girl is 15 lbs and MOST people in the small side only bring their small dogs. It's not usually overcrowded and spacious enough where dogs who'd rather explore can do just that (my girl likes to greet everyone and that's about it!). 

Generally, if my dog is ever uncomfortable she comes zooming back to me or her dad for protection. Usually it's because a dog is trying to get too friendly with her or it's an obnoxious puppy. 

There have been instances where people have brought the wrong size dog into the wrong side which, imo, is usually a recipe for disaster. There have also been some close near dog fights which is a risk whenever dogs are together. 

I really like letting my girl run loose because it's the only time I really can do that, although I'm thinking of trying to find a tennis court to let her loose. However, I mainly stick to dog events at my local pet supply store and putting her on the longline and letting her sniff through a field. 

It's hard! They love the freedom but it can be risky letting them interact with other dogs, especially when they're little. 

I know they're going to be building a new dog park soon, or it is in progress currently, that I'll probably check out. Too bad none of them are less than 30 mins from my house [emoji30]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

snow0160 said:


> This is a cool product. I think over $100 is very expensive but great to have for a peace of mind because dogs tend to go for the throat or neck. I've seen this several times in the dog park. Sometimes the play gets a bit rough and you wonder if it is not play anymore.


Some of you will know that my flogging a dead horse icon was just a bit of a poke.  

Ya... I agree, tho most bully breeds are stupid enuf to try to bite a Kevlar vest, some neck protection would be helpful. But at least they can't successfully go for the belly.

Anyway, if you need one of these at your local park, you might wanna stay home with your dog...


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

We stopped taking our old dogs to the dog park when we noticed people were bringing fighting dogs to the dog park for "practice." They would release seriously aggressive pit fighting dogs into the dog park, stand back and take bets on how fast their dog would draw blood. And of course they would laugh and high five. I reported it to the forest preserve district, but I don't know if anything was done. 

I don't bring my dogs to dog parks because you don't know who is going to go there. There are sick and scary people out there.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That's terrible clickntreat, glad you reported it, and I certainly hope they did something. We took Abbey to our (one) park a couple of times before we had Dolly, and we saw enough we didn't like to not go back. It is also small and not kept very well, there seemed to be regulars who just stood in one places drinking coffee and talking. If we had some of the beautiful and large parks I've seen photos of on here, maybe.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I am one of the lucky ones. I have 4 public parks within a mile or two of me. Two of them are particularly nice as unofficial dog parks. They are not completely fenced, and I think that helps with keeping unreliable dogs from coming. People are mostly responsible. Of course there are risks, but for me, the benefits far outweigh the risks.

Now that I have one geriatric dog and two younger ones that need exercise, going to the park works particularly well for us. Bob loves to go and just sit while Sam chases his ball and Cammie greets her friends and keeps the squirrels in their trees. 

I've posted dog park pictures before, but can't resist doing so again. These are a mixture of old and new photos in no particular order.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have never used a dog park and would not, due to being afraid my girls may get hurt, but also, I do not let them around other dogs unless I know the owner and how the dogs are cared for due to catching something. My friend has a 3 acre yard and when Cayenne gets the she just runs flat out. I carry a bag of chicken, as that is the only thing that will bring her back as she is so excited. My yard is bark chips so they do not run in that .

We are getting out first dog park in Easton so I will see but doubt it


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

For me, it is a case of few options. I live in the city in an apartment building. Walking (on leash) alone doesn't satisfy Dulcie's need for running and fetching, so the dog park is our only regular option. It has been mostly very positive, with only one or two upsetting incidents over the past 2+ years (I posted about the most recent the other day), but those are things I have to manage and train for. The other patrons seem to be trying to be considerate as am I. So far it has worked out quite well and when a problem does arise, we just have to deal with it. It isn't perfect by any stretch, but it is what I have to work with.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

We go to the free public dog park near home occasionally to throw the ball because my yard is too small. However, there is a also a private dog park system (4 separate parks in the county) near my mom that you pay $35 a year to get a key fob that lets you in. I much prefer that one because the owners are more responsible there. Althoug the free one is closer to and intact dogs and bully breeds are banned, people defy the rules and in those cases I just leave. The private one doesn't have breed restrictions but owners are known and responsible and I have not had problems there so far.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

We just had a dog park built in the past year. We've been there a couple of times and didn't have any problems. Once there was a dog there being pretty aggressive and the owner did the usual "it isn't as bad as it sounds" or "He plays rough but he's not being mean" Luckily Penny doesn't have any of that dominance thing going on. Or the submissive thing either. All that girl wants to do is play. So this aggressive dog started up with Penny, you know, all the posturing and growling and trying to push the smaller dog around. Penny's response was to assume the play position and hop around. Aggressive dog tried to do more of the same. Same response from Penny but more animated. Finally aggressive dog dropped all the pretense and just started playing. The owner of aggressive dog said she's never seen him do that. I said he's never met Penny and by the way that's what play looks like not that stuff your dog was doing before. She just looked at me.

Rick


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Raven's Mom, one of the last times I went to an Ian Dunbar seminar he talked several times about the development of members only dog parks where the conditions you refer to would apply. If I had access to such a space I might consider using it. We only have free and publicly accessible (since on public lands) dog runs and in addition to Peeves and Javelin not being welcome as intact males they are in pretty sad shape.

Does anyone else have membership paid dog parks?


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Our town and county require paid membership and give keycards for the dog parks. We haven't used them yet, so I can't attest to whether that screens out bad actors -- our 7-month-old pup has absolutely no recall outdoors. (She's great inside, though!) I plan to try when I am confident she will come when called. This is not because I think she needs socialization, but because this glorious spoo needs to room to run! I hope that taking her on off hours will minimize negative interactions with other dogs.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

My last dog was attacked at a dog park so I'm not a fan. He never got over it and even walks were tough for him after that.

I've recently moved to a town that is overrun with pit bulls. California is shipping them to shelters here and they are giving them away in some cases. You can't go out without running in to one and there have been numerous attacks. As a result I'm afraid to go out for walks now. So I've actually been considering going to a small dog park. I have an eight month old puppy that needs to get out and play. It's a hard call.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't go to dog parks, but I have seen many very appealing looking photos of parks on PF. As others have said the dogs and owners, more so than the space, make or break the experience. My son's late FIL enjoyed his dog park community so much. He had just retired and got his very first dog, a boxer mix, to celebrate. Their yard was large, but not fenced, so he took Sam to the dog park everyday. Both Sam and his owner met some quality people and dogs and some not so. Sam came down with giardia twice and was once attacked. When Sam's owner was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer, those dog park friends showed up. Casseroles are appreciated, but volunteers for dog help... I still tear up thinking about those sweet people.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Puppy Love said:


> My last dog was attacked at a dog park so I'm not a fan. He never got over it and even walks were tough for him after that.
> 
> I've recently moved to a town that is overrun with pit bulls. California is shipping them to shelters here and they are giving them away in some cases. You can't go out without running in to one and there have been numerous attacks. As a result I'm afraid to go out for walks now. So I've actually been considering going to a small dog park. I have an eight month old puppy that needs to get out and play. It's a hard call.


Do you have any friends or relatives with dogs you trust that will get along with your dog? You could maybe set up play dates with one or two dogs at a time in someone's back yard. That sounds awful that you aren't safe when on a walk.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Mfmst said:


> When Sam's owner was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer, those dog park friends showed up. Casseroles are appreciated, but volunteers for dog help... I still tear up thinking about those sweet people.


That's the kind of park we have. It's much like getting together as a bridge club, or book club. Good new owner/users are welcomed, troublesome dogs are shunned. If we don't see you for a while, we track you down to see if there's anything wrong.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled, It is awful being that worried. I'm in a townhouse with a small patio and bit of yard and Wally has never been out there. The people in the house behind us have a pit bull that already killed ones of their chi's and jumps on our patio when it get's loose. A rescue from South Central L.A. The only people I know with dog's have very large dogs and Wally isn't even four lbs. He visited with a standard poodle today but he is a large puppy. So I have to hold him. It breaks my heart though because he whines and get's so excited wanting to play. I'm also looking for organized play groups but we are in a small town.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Mfmst said:


> ... When Sam's owner was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer, those dog park friends showed up. Casseroles are appreciated, but volunteers for dog help... I still tear up thinking about those sweet people.


Our dog park is that way too. A few stories:
-- One of the regulars had to go through long and difficult treatment for mouth cancer (fortunately treatment was successful). A bunch of us helped with dog care for both the patient's dog and his GF's dog.
-- A young woman was getting married. She was worried about putting her dog in a kennel. She had family members who would normally take care of the dog if she was travelling, so the dog had never been in a kennel. But the family members were all going to be at the wedding. So -- you guessed it -- the dog stayed with me for the day and night of her wedding. 
-- Four of us were chatting. One person asked the group if the dog park was our major social outlet. I said no. For me, it is certainly a social outlet, but not my major social outlet. I was surprised that for each of the other three people, the answer was 'yes.'


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Can't vote as we don't have such a thing in the uk, most public parks allow dogs off lead unless there is a sign telling you otherwise and there are no special fenced off areas for dogs. I used to think it sounded like a good idea...until I read all your comments!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Puppy Love said:


> The only people I know with dog's have very large dogs and Wally isn't even four lbs. He visited with a standard poodle today but he is a large puppy. So I have to hold him. It breaks my heart though because he whines and get's so excited wanting to play. I'm also looking for organized play groups but we are in a small town.


Gently, carefully, and gently again is how you introduce dogs, PL. Off-leash, but with a nearby 'safe spot' for Wally. Between your legs works the best. You're right, he probably desperately wants to play... but is wary. 

Watch for him to hide between your legs, then venture out a bit, then dash back to shelter, then venture out again... a bit further this time. Really, an experience adult dog makes a better first playmate than some foolish puppy. So be VERY careful that the pup doesn't freak him out.

A puppy for a playmate will make your total attention absolutely necessary for the introduction. And I mean TOTAL... don't take your eyes off of them! Watch for body language... tail down or tail up is the most obvious.

Once they get to the running around with their tail up part, you can then join the chat-and-coffee crowd of owners.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

One more story about good connections being made at the dog park.

A man had a 4-year-old black standard poodle who was kind of funny looking (poorly bred, to be sure) and who had a bossy personality that was not exactly endearing to his owner. The man and his wife didn't really care for this dog. So they went to the dog park to see if they could find a new home for him. At the time, I had an 8-year-old black standard poodle named Sophie. I started talking to the man about his dog. To make a long story short, his Bob became my Bob! That was over 12 years ago, and I have enjoyed every minute of living with this boy. What a character.

Edited to add photos of Bob at the dog park. The first two photos shows what a poodle is not supposed to look like (terrible structure, bad hips). The second two show bossy Bob in his younger years going up to strangers at the park asking for treats. The last two are of geriatric Bob who still is loaded with personality.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Aww peopersb, what a sweet origin story for darling Bob!!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I bring mine, on occasion because Molly and Callie need a good run and its the only option for them to have a large space to do it. This park is off the beaten path, has really nice grass and (up until my last visit) is clean. It has three enclosures, one specially for small dogs. I go in the middle of a weekday, and 90% of the time, I am the only one there. Occasionally an older woman will show up with her small dog but unless the other dog is young, they don't interact much. Once in a while my friend with her small dog will come with us.

I never allow them in the large enclosure or expose them to big dogs, ever. I don't know them, so I don't trust them and my dogs are not accustomed to being around large dogs. Its crazy to take a chance.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

One other thing - I always remove and the water dishes that are usually sitting around in the park. I bring my own dish and water and never let them drink out of a public one.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Peppersb, how glad I am that you were at the dog park that day! Serendipity!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I haven't read this whole discussion (just getting back to reading forums after a bit of a break), but Archie LOVES the dog park. He does well with all sizes if the dogs are known, which is what we used to have at our small, off-the-map neighborhood dog park. Down here in LA, the parks tend to be bigger and the crowds less consistent from what I've seen. So Archie only goes to park if it has a small dog section, and Cleo only goes with him if it's an off time when she can ease her way into the place.

Archie's super playful and active and pretty resilient, so he gets along with most dogs. I am careful about letting him around shy or tiny dogs as he's a little in your face and tends to be just on the larger edge of the small dogs. And I follow him closely, both to make sure he's minding his manners and that other dogs are (he's a constant target for humping for some reason). And I'll leave early if the vibe isn't right. But really, we've never had a major problem. It's a great way for Archie to scratch his social itch and get a ton of exercise at the same time. One of my favorite things to do with him.

We also don't have a yard, so if he's not at home or the dog park then he's probably on-leash.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Puppy Love said:


> Poodlebeguiled, It is awful being that worried. I'm in a townhouse with a small patio and bit of yard and Wally has never been out there. The people in the house behind us have a pit bull that already killed ones of their chi's and jumps on our patio when it get's loose. A rescue from South Central L.A. The only people I know with dog's have very large dogs and Wally isn't even four lbs. He visited with a standard poodle today but he is a large puppy. So I have to hold him. It breaks my heart though because he whines and get's so excited wanting to play. I'm also looking for organized play groups but we are in a small town.


Geeze! That's terrible that you can't even go outside around your own place. And soooo sad about the Chi. Too bad we don't live closer because we both have 4 lb poodles. I hope you can find someone to play with...maybe someone with a fenced back yard. Maybe one day you'll be able to find a place with a fenced yard.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Dog park can be scary for people too.*

I've been reading all your wonderful stories and was inspired. So I brought Lucky to the dog park today. He had such a blast but I have a cautionary tale. 
*Please remember that at dog parks some dogs aren't just aggressive towards other dogs but also to people. *
I brought my chuck it ball launcher and tossed my ball and a golden retriever came by. He picked up the ball and sat on it with his head hovering over the ball. I thankfully recognize resource aggression due to my last dog, who was a livestock guardian dog and resource aggression is a common problem for them. But then I thought to myself "nah...it is a golden retriever, it just wants to play". So I started reaching down and petted the dog on the head. At this point, the golden retriever's owners started coming over and said he has some issues with balls. They looked terrified to get that ball from their dog. I offered my ball launcher and they said that he would bite the crap out of that. Then I got a bit scared and walked away. I told them they could bring the ball back to me when they get it. Literally, 30 min went by before they've successfully retrieved the ball from the golden. During this whole time, I could see from the corner of my eye that they were trying to get the ball but were too scared. So when they gave be back my ball, this golden retriever started following me and I got a bit scared because it was starring at me and blocking my path. I was a bit terrified so I put the ball inside a doggie bag. It kept following me because it knew the ball was still in the bag. It tried to jump up and I could hear his mouth snap...:afraid::afraid: I've never been treated by a dog like that. I've been growled but never chased down, physically blocked, and intimidated. It was like a bully who didn't want you to leave and tormented you to submission. Ah brings back some horrible memories from my formative years. Anyways, this didn't deter me from going there because this is the only time I've ever experienced dog on people aggression at a dog park. The worst that has happened is a bunch of crazy dogs running into you from chasing each others or dog on dog issues. 

On Pitbulls:
I am really worried about my friend's pitbull harming her baby but they are retarded about their dogs. I tried talking, lecturing, and finally yelling about correcting their dog's behavior. Nothing worked and I think they were mad me because they thought I discriminated against pitbulls. The truth is I don't' like them but I hate ones that are hazardous to their owners or to other people in general. Thankfully, they don't bring their pits to dog parks, which I am grateful for.


----------



## notquite (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm going to be pedantic for a second and say that pit bull strictly refers to the American Pit Bull Terrier and that unless it's a proven pedigree you can't actually determine whether a dog is a true pit bull or not because bully breeds and their mixes can look deceptively similar. 

On that note, I love bully breeds. They can be extraordinary dogs. In fact, the dogs I've had the worse experiences with are Jack Russells and Labs. But I also know they can be fantastic dogs in the right hands (and correct breeding).

On bully breeds in dog parks: 

My problem here is that APBTs were bred to fight other dogs. DA is prevalent in the breed and with BSL still in full swing in many places it's downright silly to bring your APBT to the dog park. Even if they don't have DA. Many bully mixes don't. I tense up whenever I see any terrier come into the small dog side because they're so prone to DA. 

Disclaimer:
I'm not saying you have to like APBTs or bully breeds or their mixes. Or you have to like all breeds. I try to be optimistic and say that all breeds have a purpose and can be perfect for the right owner. But then I see my brother's lab puppy and I've never been so close to hating a puppy in my LIFE. 

BUT I just wanted to pass along some information because I think it's imperative to be as factual as possible because BSL negatively impacts undeserving dogs and families. So conflating the term "pit bull" with any blocky headed muscular short coated dog can be bad. It's misleading to people (who talk about nanny dogs and ignore the breed's history) and fails to set APBTs up for success. Responsible ownership is always the key. 

I've had a terrier (and potentially poodle) mix, a GSD, a bully x bullmastiff mix, and now my poodle x bichon mix. They all offered some really great and wildly different things that I miss and value about each of them. And tbh, out of all the dogs I've had the terrier/poodle mix was the most aggressive to people and animals (not bragging here; I was born and my family already had him. He wasn't socialized well but had great bite inhibition). 

I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope that this didn't come off as bashing to anyone - that was not my intention at all. I know how terrifying it is when there is a dog that has every potential to be DA and it's off leash with your dog. There's a bully dog that (unfortunately) visits my dog park that is dog selective and that wants to attack mine. I've also had to pull a cairn terrier away from a pug before at the dog park. 

I sincerely apologize if I offended anyone - again, that was not my intention. Your experiences and associated concerns with bully mixes or any breed are absolutely valid. I just don't want people to think that every bully looking dog = APBT because that is not the case. Mixes and other bullies are quite different from APBTs. They don't typically have the DA or the gameness that was bred into APBTs. 

Just my 2 cents. (Or 3 or 5 since I prattled on forever)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

notquite;2703793:
I appreciate your feedback on the bully breed differentiation. I do think they are different and behave differently. My friend does have an American pit bull terrier and an APBT mix. The full bed APBT is the one with severe aggression issues. Quick question...DA means Dog aggression but what is BSL? 

Also, I have a question for the forum especially if you have white poodles. How do you keep your dogs clean when he or she really let go and romps around at the dog park? My husband doesn't want Lucky to go to the dog park or any area with water access. Our backyard has a pool and he gets pretty gross. Any suggestions? I do yell no but it doesn't seem to work. We bathe Lucky at least every two weeks. We rinse him off twice a week but then I force dry him and brush him. This becomes a pretty long process...I've gotten it down to about 1 hour but nothing less. I am seriously seeing the appeal of a black or brown poodle. I do have other light colored pets but they never get dirty on their own or even at the dog park.


----------



## notquite (Nov 17, 2016)

BSL is breed specific legislation  is the full APBT even human aggressive? Yikes. 

And I totally feel your pain on the light colored dog!!  there are dry and waterless shampoos that work that I've tried. Also, dog body wipes! Usually I just let it dry and try to brush it out. If she's caked I'll bathe her. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Here is the photo of him after a bath and two photos of him today at the dog park. This is not actually nearly as bad as his previous visit when he decided to do a Chinchilla sandbath.
Today, he ran up to this one woman and she literally shoved him away. He didn't jump on her but just wanted to sniff and be petted. I had to apologize because I assume she thought hee was gross. He is literally the ALWAYS the muddiest dog there. Here are some photos hope it makes you smile and appreciate your cleaner or darker shaded poodle. :wink:


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> Here is the photo of him after a bath and two photos of him today at the dog park. This is not actually nearly as bad as his previous visit when he decided to do a Chinchilla sandbath.
> Today, he ran up to this one woman and she literally shoved him away. He didn't jump on her but just wanted to sniff and be petted. I had to apologize because I assume she thought hee was gross. He is literally the ALWAYS the muddiest dog there. Here are some photos hope it makes you smile and appreciate your cleaner or darker shaded poodle. :wink:


Those of us with black poodles don't necessarily have cleaner ones, the dirt just doesn't show as much. Judging by the dirt and mud left in the tub today, after our dog park visit, Poppy was at least as dirty as Lucky. She was rolling around happily in the mud. We had no choice but to head for the tub once home. My little Piggy!! At least we know Lucky and Poppy have fun!

Cathy


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> I've been reading all your wonderful stories and was inspired. So I brought Lucky to the dog park today. He had such a blast but I have a cautionary tale.
> *Please remember that at dog parks some dogs aren't just aggressive towards other dogs but also to people. *
> I brought my chuck it ball launcher and tossed my ball and a golden retriever came by. He picked up the ball and sat on it with his head hovering over the ball. I thankfully recognize resource aggression due to my last dog, who was a livestock guardian dog and resource aggression is a common problem for them. But then I thought to myself "nah...it is a golden retriever, it just wants to play". So I started reaching down and petted the dog on the head. At this point, the golden retriever's owners started coming over and said he has some issues with balls. They looked terrified to get that ball from their dog. I offered my ball launcher and they said that he would bite the crap out of that. Then I got a bit scared and walked away. I told them they could bring the ball back to me when they get it. Literally, 30 min went by before they've successfully retrieved the ball from the golden. During this whole time, I could see from the corner of my eye that they were trying to get the ball but were too scared. So when they gave be back my ball, this golden retriever started following me and I got a bit scared because it was starring at me and blocking my path. I was a bit terrified so I put the ball inside a doggie bag. It kept following me because it knew the ball was still in the bag. It tried to jump up and I could hear his mouth snap...:afraid::afraid: I've never been treated by a dog like that. I've been growled but never chased down, physically blocked, and intimidated. It was like a bully who didn't want you to leave and tormented you to submission. Ah brings back some horrible memories from my formative years. Anyways, this didn't deter me from going there because this is the only time I've ever experienced dog on people aggression at a dog park. The worst that has happened is a bunch of crazy dogs running into you from chasing each others or dog on dog issues.
> 
> ...


At our dog park someone would have politely but firmly told the owners of the golden retriever to not come back any more. Our dog park people are fair, firm and outspoken. If the dog was back again and resource guarding like that someone would report that owner to a park ranger or animal control. They don't mess around at the dog park here. That's a bad situation waiting to happen. I am sorry you had to deal with that. 

On the pitbull. ...it will be a very sad day when their dog hurts their child. I do not trust pits and pit mixes as I have had a dog attacked by one and have seen many who are just a bad accident waiting to happen. Owner operator problem in most cases.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

:2in1:


peppersb said:


> One more story about good connections being made at the dog park.
> 
> A man had a 4-year-old black standard poodle who was kind of funny looking (poorly bred, to be sure) and who had a bossy personality that was not exactly endearing to his owner. The man and his wife didn't really care for this dog. So they went to the dog park to see if they could find a new home for him. At the time, I had an 8-year-old black standard poodle named Sophie. I started talking to the man about his dog. To make a long story short, his Bob became my Bob! That was over 12 years ago, and I have enjoyed every minute of living with this boy. What a character.
> 
> Edited to add photos of Bob at the dog park. The first two photos shows what a poodle is not supposed to look like (terrible structure, bad hips). The second two show bossy Bob in his younger years going up to strangers at the park asking for treats. The last two are of geriatric Bob who still is loaded with personality.


I never knew Bob's story before. Lucky you....lucky Bob!

VQ


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a white SPOO. I wash and blow dry her every two weeks. She is usually white and fully for about 2 hours, sometimes less, as she clomps around in the backyard like an old farm horse. Here in Houston with the torrential rains, especially the last few days, you can imagine what she looks like. My Beagle and Corgi seem to be much "cleaner" dogs, probably due to the nature of their coats and the fact that they shed. Sometimes Lola's coat is so dirty looking, it drives me absolutely crazy. Viking Queen you are right about the black poodle not necessarily being cleaner, but as you "out of sight, out of mind".


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

After reading you post about your dogs playing outside, I feel a little bad for my girls. We only play in the house, if we are outside they lay on their blanket. So they never get dirty. I shampoo them every 2 weeks and Sage gets brushed everyday do to her long hair. They hate rain or snow, and Bella will go around a mud puddle, don't know about Sage and Cayenne. They do not like to walk to far so I use the stroller. I let them play in the house all they want, but they usually just lay under my desk while I work. The are all according to the vet in great shape, (not over weight), but I do wonder if they need more exercise.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Glory, don't feel guilty. I have two strollers. One for my little dog and one for my previous big dog. When my Maremma turned 15, she had serious arthritis and couldn't go out for long walks anymore so I got a stroller/ bike hitch similar to the ones for little kids and I would take her out for bike rides. She really enjoyed car rides and stroller bike rides. 

I felt bad that my little dogs didn't have a stroller so I got them a jogging stroller too. I used my amazon points to get it so it was kinda free. I take the stroller with me to farmers markets and they appreciate being higher up because there are a lot of big dogs there. Everyone brings their dogs to Saturday Farmer's market and you alway see a few Great Danes. It is a magnificent opportunity to dog watch for rare breeds ie Giant Schnauzers to Irish Wolfhounds. Also, I think little dogs just don't have the same kind of stamina as larger ones. They get winded easily even at a young age. Given their diminutive size, a 2-mile trek must be like 6 miles for their tiny legs. My pug also overheat in the FL summer due to her flat face so her activity is very limited. I find the best place for little dogs to exercise is the backyard rather than dog parks or supervised yappy hour. I think one of the posts mention this.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

snow0160 said:


> Glory, don't feel guilty. I have two strollers. One for my little dog and one for my previous big dog. When my Maremma turned 15, she had serious arthritis and couldn't go out for long walks anymore so I got a stroller/ bike hitch similar to the ones for little kids and I would take her out for bike rides. She really enjoyed car rides and stroller bike rides.
> 
> I felt bad that my little dogs didn't have a stroller so I got them a jogging stroller too. I used my amazon points to get it so it was kinda free. I take the stroller with me to farmers markets and they appreciate being higher up because there are a lot of big dogs there. Everyone brings their dogs to Saturday Farmer's market and you alway see a few Great Danes. It is a magnificent opportunity to dog watch for rare breeds ie Giant Schnauzers to Irish Wolfhounds. Also, I think little dogs just don't have the same kind of stamina as larger ones. They get winded easily even at a young age. Given their diminutive size, a 2-mile trek must be like 6 miles for their tiny legs. My pug also overheat in the FL summer due to her flat face so her activity is very limited. I find the best place for little dogs to exercise is the backyard rather than dog parks or supervised yappy hour. I think one of the posts mention this.



My poodles, Matisse, 7 lbs, Maurice, 4 lbs go on walks every day. We walk 2 or 3 miles briskly, occasionally shorter walks. Maurice's little legs just go go go....without breaking stride. He's so excited to go for a walk. Both of them are. They could go longer EASILY. It's my feet that kill me and we have to go home. They're not winded and they're just full of energy. Often the second we get home and I take off their harnesses, they go berserk in the house or in the back yard....Zooooooomies! Big time. Goofy!

When Jose` was younger and I still had my other Chihuahua, Chulita and we lived in Idaho...also had my Lab and Doberman we hiked daily almost in the mountain trails right by my house. We occasionally went for 5 mile hikes, but usually less (1.5-3 miles). Up steep hills and down, across boulders of granite that were steep and over logs that were down. They jumped over little streams/rivulets. They never got tired on our hikes. When we got home, they'd snooze but never wore out in the slightest on our hikes. 

Here we were, long before getting my poodles on a hike in Idaho that went along side the lake. You could go back and forth from a trail in the pine forest to the beach and it went for a long way. You could even hike up from the trail onto a dirt road that led to another trail. 



I prefer dog parks that don't have any other dogs in them. LOL. Just places to go where no one else is likely to be. How I miss north Idaho sometimes. (minus the snow and lack of conveniences) 

Now Jose` can't do long walks. He's just getting too old and arthritic. He loves to stop and sniff though. (A LOT) lol. So I don't think in his case, a stroller would do. It's what's on the ground that matters to him. A possible morsel of rabbit poo or on these cold days, a poopsicle might even be in store for him. YIKES! :ahhhhh:

So, my conclusion is that if the dog is in good shape (without over doing it...don't want enlarged hearts) they develop very good stamina. To me it's important that we all get good exercise. I think it also protects their bones from breakage and their ligaments from injury when they're in good shape. (mine too) Naturally, a dog over heating is not safe and brachiocephalic breeds are prone so some concessions must be made for them. And even tiny dogs with so little surface area need to be watched. Luckily here, the climate mild. On hotter days, we go early or late in the day while it's still cool.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

I still take Hugo to the dog park that is a 5 min drive. He loves playing with other dogs, and in these 4 months that we have been taking him he has learned better doggy greating manners as well made some great friends. Of course there are risks but i feel like there are risks with everything these days. Hugo was attacked as a 3.5 month old pup at a larger dog park which is about 20 mins from us. Thankfully he was not injured but he did lose some fur. (A group of 5 dogs attacked him after 1 of the these 5 went after him) i still get terrified thinking of how my baby boy was yelping and screaming pinned on his back. 

However Hugo shook it off as if nothing happened and has always been great with other dogs. 

His recall is getting to be really good and if we dont feel comfortable with a dog he is approaching/playing with we will call him and he almost always will come running. We will distract him from going back to that dog and move on to the next. (We do not have fenced yard so this is where we go to get off leash fun)

I think even if you do have a close call yet you have had plenty of other good experiences that they should still get to go. However keeping a close eye on your dog and not letting them get too far from you, and has pretty good recall you should be okay. 

We hope to keep going for long time

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Dina said:


> His recall is getting to be really good and if we dont feel comfortable with a dog he is approaching/playing with we will call him and he almost always will come running


True 'nuff, eh Dina... we all find our own ways to fit into a dog park.

Tonka is absolutely and completely on his own once we enter. At 12 years old, and having been to our park two or three times a week for the last four years, he's now in his element... and looks after himself.

I've watched him first ignore pesky dogs, then dance away from them, then run away if they're persistent. I can't recall even seeing him snap at another dog. Seriously harassed, he doesn't run to me. He backs himself into the corner of the fence to put himself face-to-face with the other dog. And defends himself well from there. 

Funny, eh? He's never looked to me to defend him. Some say self sufficiency, I say typical Poodle arrogance!


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Countryboy said:


> True 'nuff, eh Dina... we all find our own ways to fit into a dog park.
> 
> Tonka is absolutely and completely on his own once we enter. At 12 years old, and having been to our park two or three times a week for the last four years, he's now in his element... and looks after himself.
> 
> ...


Haha soo true, usually he handles it on his own but when he was younger and still fairly little compaired to some of the other older dogs we call him back. We also call him back if he is chasing a puppy or smaller dog that is barking at him clearly to stay away. Im not sure if all spoo puppies run up to other dogs and then start jumping from side to side trying to engage that dog to play but Hugo sure does, and almost always big dogs enjoy it and begin playing with him but the smaller dogs and puppies seem to get scared. 



Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, but then I have small dogs and go to the small dog side and only if we are about the only ones there. When others arrive, we leave. My kids usually get bored after about 1/2 an hour and want to go home.


----------



## KBMeredith (Nov 1, 2016)

Yes but only because they have a separate one for small breeds only. I wouldn't risk my tiny toy with the big dogs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

*I've changed my position on dog parks*

Frosty was almost crushed by a young Newfoundland about a month ago, and that was the last straw. By some miracle, he was fine physically and emotionally, but I will never risk my dogs' lives after that. I had many smaller incidents with Maizie and Zooey in the past too. They've been enjoying playing together and Frosty's had a couple of play dates with a spoo the trainer connected us with.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

lexiz said:


> How many of you guys take your poodles or other dogs to the dog park? Why or why not?



I just saw this thread. I know a lot of people do take their dogs to dog parks, but I never did. I didn't want to, plus I didn't trust other dogs. When we lived in town, I would walk my dogs in public parks, and they would always be leashed. On Sundays, hubby and I drove out to the college, when they were no people around, and they ran around having great fun. In 2001, we moved to the country, and it was a great place to walk the dogs. Still having to watch out for traffic, but otherwise a lot of fun stopping and letting the dogs play with neighbors dogs. Dog parks were just not for us.


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

DD my toy loves the dog park! The one we go to is divided into 3 sub-parks. It's probably the nicest park for miles around. We spend most of our time in the area that is for dogs 25 lbs and under. But there's another one for all dog sizes, and that one has some agility equipment. We use that one for agility practice occasionally, but I'm always careful to check what other dogs are over there. Sometimes it's fine, but when there are some big rambunctious dogs we stay away.

The under-25 park attracts a pretty conscientious group of dog owners and dog-sitters, so there are rarely any major behavior problems. And DD has some favorite playmates whom she is always happy to see. I would feel guilty if I didn't take her to the park at least 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I met an interesting dog at the park yesterday. Nine months old, Tonka and he played for quite a while. But he was an Irish Wolfhound crossed with Poodle... a black poodle sire, according to his owner. So here's this young, lanky guy, longish straggly hair... but it was obvious to me that his sire must have carried the Phantom gene. The coat colour pattern was obvious. 
A Phantom Irishoodle Hound.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Omg, I can't even picture a phantom Irishoodle!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Timi and Trulee say yes to small dog parks!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

TP so cute, I personally do not do dog parks but your are really having fun.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

glorybeecosta said:


> TP so cute, I personally do not do dog parks but your are really having fun.


The small dog parks are much safer in my experience. But it's super dangerous at parks like the one here where they allow all sizes together.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> TP so cute, I personally do not do dog parks but your are really having fun.



I probably wouldn't either if I had a yard, I would just host lots of play dates at my place so I could choose the other dogs, but we make do with what is available to us - some visits are the best time ever and others are a bust, but Timi enjoys the walks there or around the park and Trulee enjoys sightseeing so it is still worth the trip.
By the way could you tell that is one of their Dalin Cousins in the last photo? They have quite a few cousins around here! When the weather is nicer the girls are going to get to meet their half brother (Trulee's Sire and Timi's Dam) and another cousin, and maybe also see Trulee's littermate sister and 2 more cousins who live in New Jersey!


----------



## KBMeredith (Nov 1, 2016)

Yes big dogs and tiny ones in an open area, some too excitable...even a few aggressive ines...scary to me!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I missed the poll but I'm not a fan for my own dogs and myself. If I don't know the dogs and especially if they're large, it could prove very dangerous...my dogs are very vulnerable because of their size...tiny. I have enough dogs of my own that they have built in friends. Then there's the family etc etc. Today we went to a small city park/neighborhood park thing (for humans) with a child play set and a nice walking trail alongside the water and wet lands preserve...and big, lawn field where they got some off leash zooming...nobody else there at all. They had a blast. So we take walks every day plus I have a nice, fenced back yard for them to run and play in.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh!!! I did vote! This was an older thread than I thought and skimming through yesterday, I missed that I already responded. I know we've had several threads about dog parks and I thought this was a new one. ROFLOL. So now with two posts, you really know what I think. :act-up:


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I protest... this poll is rigged!!

Somebody closed it too early. It must have been the Russians! 

I demand an inquiry!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Countryboy said:


> I protest... this poll is rigged!!
> 
> Somebody closed it too early. It must have been the Russians!
> 
> I demand an inquiry!


:amen:


Yes, and I protest that this poll was not only closed too early, but the thread has gone on for more days than my brain space allows for. I used up all my giga bites after my first post. There is simply not enough memory. So, this thread and others like it must be upgraded to provide more memory. :alberteinstein:


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> :amen:
> Yes, and I protest that this poll was not only closed too early, but the thread has gone on for more days than my brain space allows for. I used up all my giga bites after my first post. There is simply not enough memory. So, this thread and others like it must be upgraded to provide more memory. :alberteinstein:


Hahaha... yup! Dog parks are a never-ending discussion in here, eh? 

Maybe we should demand a recount.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I think it is great that we have dog parks because it gives people a place to bring their [emoji190] and have fun. It is also okay for people who had a bad experience to not go because it is valid. I personally had a wonderful time at the dog park and had horrible experiences but I am thankful the dog park is always an option. 
ETA: I love taking my camera to the dog park and just capture dogs in midair. I know some people birdwatch but I like dog watching. Nothing makes me happier than seeing them play. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ColoradoGram (Mar 8, 2017)

lexiz said:


> How many of you guys take your poodles or other dogs to the dog park? Why or why not?




Definitely no to the dog park. The risk of disease and dog fights too high. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

ColoradoGram said:


> Definitely no to the dog park. The risk of disease and dog fights too high.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Which diseases do y'all speak of? For a healthy immunized dog, I'm curious what they could catch. 

And my dogs have never been happier or more responsive to me since we quit the dog park, btw!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Which diseases do y'all speak of? For a healthy immunized dog, I'm curious what they could catch.
> 
> And my dogs have never been happier or more responsive to me since we quit the dog park, btw!


Giardia is one I am always paranoid about. I am not sure there are any preventions. I swear that Lepto also cannot be prevented. I thought I read somewhere that the immunizations for lepto only make the symptoms less serious but you can't prevent it.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I uploaded these to my other thread but I forgot to click HD so it came out very blurry. These should be HD quality. The first one was Lucky having a good old time coming into the dog park. 






The second video is probably what is relevant to this particular thread. This was where we encountered a problematic dog. As usual, Lucky's immediate reaction is to roll over in submission. It was a dominant dog that kept harassing Lucky and so I stepped in but that is when I stopped recording. I couldn't tell if it was just playing too rough or getting territorial. 

I started shouting "No" loudly and repeatedly. I just didn't care if there were a ton of people looking. I was about to pull the dog off by the collar and didn't really care if I got bitten. I've dealt with aggressive dogs before. Thankfully, the owner stepped in and looked embarrassed. 





The third video was just moments later and we decided to leave the beachy area to go to the wooded area for a short hike. This is still the same park but it is the wooded hiking area. This is my favorite part of the park because there aren't as many dogs and everything is fenced in.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

snow, good call on the aggressive jerk dog. I would keep Lucky a mile away from a thing like that. What a sweet, happy boy Lucky is! 

As for giardia, I've never had an adult dog catch it. And Lepto, yeah, I've decided not to vaccinate for it because there are so many strains, you need to give it up to FOUR times a year to have them covered just for those strains they think your dog could catch, and it may be damaging to their immune system.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh is Lepto 4x a year? I thought it was an annual thing like the flu shot for people. Thank you. It is good to know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> Oh is Lepto 4x a year? I thought it was an annual thing like the flu shot for people. Thank you. It is good to know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This is the article I was thinking of. It says at least once a year, but up to 4 times.

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/read-this-before-you-vaccinate-for-lepto/


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

snow0160 said:


> I couldn't tell if it was just playing too rough or getting territorial.


Hard to tell really. Probably??? Just a typical 'body slammer'. A lot of dogs play like that... the game is chase you and body check you to the ground.

Two Poodles playing tend to 'count coupe' by chewing each other's neck. I chew your neck... I win!  lol


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Countryboy said:


> Hard to tell really. Probably??? Just a typical 'body slammer'. A lot of dogs play like that... the game is chase you and body check you to the ground.
> 
> Two Poodles playing tend to 'count coupe' by chewing each other's neck. I chew your neck... I win!  lol


Grace slams 'em to the ground and stands over them with jaw on neck, if they're big, if small she pins them by the neck until they submit then they can be friends. At the end of the day, they are all friends. This is doggy normal.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily spends a lot of time chewing on Peeves and Javelin's necks! A friend of mine who has goldens thinks biting on the neck is something to intervene against. She was surprised that I allow it. For poodles I think the body slams and the neck stuff is really routine.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I intervened because this dog was growling and kept flipping Lucky on his back and would not let him up. When Kit and Lucky play they mouth each other on the head neck area which can look scary to people but they are just playing. I really do not think this dog was playing. I know that my previous dog didn't like it when another dog ran by her really fast. I think Luckys running startles other dog and they get mad. Lucky does have bad running manners which I have no idea how to break. He likes to run very fast and stop at the last min. I've seen several people cringe because they are afraid he is gonna crash into them. I have taught him the slow down command but it only works while he is on a leash. We haven't worked on it off leash yet. 

ETA: note to self: never wear flip flops to a dog park. So many people do not pick up after their dogs especially in remote areas where people aren't looking. It is like a mine field. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

